# JBL 3.1 Soundbar Wireless Subwoofer



## sky-hn (7 mo ago)

A friend of mine has a JBL 3.1 Soundbar that has a wireless subwoofer. They bought it years ago, but never hooked it up fully. Its had power all this time. I attempted to get it to work, the soundbar works but the subwoofer does not put out any bass. Its getting power, it connects to the soundbar, but not a thing comes from it. I suspect something in the amplifier burned out at some point, as it was powered all this time. I'm going to take out the amplifier on the sub to see if theres any visible issue, but beyond that, any suggestions on repair or perhaps where I can get a replacement amp for it? I've tried to find something online, but cant. At this point, I think it may be easier to just purchase a used sub of the same model.


----------



## cocreatr (Feb 22, 2010)

Wireless means Bluetooth, right? Has the sub been re-paired (pairing again sometimes helps) recently with the sound bar? Can test connection with another device ?


----------



## Theodore4775 (5 mo ago)

JBL has been an industry stalwart for generations, and its 3.1 Soundbar is certainly no exception. Weighing in at a hefty 39.8 pounds, this system is built with solid, durable materials. The sound from this speaker is crisp, clear, and powerful - the perfect addition to any home theater setup. The bass adds a touch of rumbling background to movie and TV scenes, and the wireless subwoofer adds a little extra oomph to the mid-ranges and highs. In this situation you should change the sub


----------

